# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What time do you usually go to bed?

## JaneDoe

After 1am, before 5am.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Anytime after midnight is fair game.

----------


## JaneDoe

I picked before 1am and after 3am because lately I've been either going to sleep before 1am or after 3am.

----------


## RayOfLight123

I get up at 6 most days and need sleep..so between 10 and 11

----------


## Ont Mon

Around 2am

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm old. You're lucky I didn't put before 7pm.  ::):  When you get this old, well, I need all the beauty sleep I can get.

----------


## Koalafan

I have to stay up till atleast 11:30...if I go to bed before that I will literally spend the entire night having panic attacks and nightmares. Dont ask me how my body works cause I dont understand it either :Confused:

----------


## Antidote

2 - 6 am

----------


## Coffee

Some of you are crazy. before 5am? Wtf? I'm in bed before 11. I really love sleeping.

----------


## Antidote

I'm quite sure I have delayed sleep phase syndrome, so going to bed before early morning... lol not happening.

----------


## L

In around 11, no matter what I'm at ill start falling asleep and then some nights its about 2am ish

----------


## claire74

between half 10 and 11, I'd be a zombie at work if didnt go to bed at that time

----------


## merc

I generally go to bed at 7:30 to 8:00 p.m., but I get up at 2:00 a.m. everyday for work except on my days off than I'm up at 4:00 a.m. I have a strange schedule.

----------


## Ironman

Between 2:30am and 3am

----------


## shelbster18

Usually after 2 a.m. and before 5 a.m. Every now and then, I'll get obsessive thoughts and won't get to sleep until after 4:30 a.m.

----------


## Daniel C

Oops, I messed up my vote. Anyway, usually between 10:30 and 11:00 PM during working days and somewhere around 1:00 AM in weekends.

----------


## Dane

Right now I have to get up at 5:30 for work, so I'm usually going to bed around 9:30 - 10:00.  

It's a different experience for me because I used to go to bed around 2:00 am on average.

----------


## barefootbeauty

Depends.... Is wrestling on? If so...Then 12am and before lol!

----------


## Lost Control Again

Before 5am. 
I only woke up at around 3pm!

----------


## srschirm

Usually around 11, especially on weeknights.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This thread is reminding me that if I ever want to get back to a halfway normal schedule, there has to be at least one day where I go to bed early. If that day is today, I should already be asleep. It's 10:30pm. My problem is I feel so much more at ease during the night than I do throughout the day, so I usually end up awake till like...2am.

----------


## Chocolate

Around 2-3 am usually.

----------


## Sagan

Bet at 7 pm out of bed at 7 pm. Exciting life I know  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

Well if sex is in the offing I'm there before 10, if not, then after 11.

----------


## WineKitty

I very rarely go to bed before 2 am.  I work part time and when I do work it is afternoon shift.  I will sleep generally until 10 or 11.  I cannot go to sleep early; my body clock just isn't set that way and never has been.  I have been a night owl since I was a kid and at this age I doubt that will ever change.   Tomorrow I want to get up by nine which I will have to set an alarm to do.  I have things I want to get done before work.  I wish I could just magically turn into someone who went to sleep at 11 or 12 every night but I just don't see that happening.

----------


## WintersTale

I am still up, and it's 2am. So there's that.

----------


## WeAreStars

3am

----------


## shelbster18

It's very interesting to see how late everyone on here goes to bed.

----------


## tal

Usually between Midnight and 1am...and then I get up at 7am for work the next day. Ironically I tend to go to bed slightly earlier on Friday and Saturday nights. lol

Thing is I have to read for half hour or so before I can fall asleep most nights, so the later I go to bed the later it is before I actually get to sleep.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Typically sometime between 1AM and 3AM.

----------


## Frogger

Around 10pm

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sorry to resurrect a thread from the dead....but...

It depends.

I'm not ready for bed yet, but I have a very flexible schedule. I can go to work at 6:00am or 10:00am, it's up to me. I just have to get results, I have to make sure it gets done.

----------

